# 2005 plans?



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey has anyone been looking towards next season already?
Whats your personal goals, things to do/try, new waters to fish?

Ive almost got my sced. set for next years carp events(OCC) and by looking at my work sced. i will be planning a gatthering in these months:
April, June, Aug.,Oct.(because i have weekends off during these months) with the first event being held at Rayland marina on the eastern side of Ohio.

Also looking at my work sced. i will again only be able to hit 4 of the 8 CAG events, with my first one being Westbranch...nope have to work the weekend of East Harbor next year.

I'll work on the OCC events sced. and post the rest later during my X-mas break.
I would like to include a Muskingum & Scioto event and need to figure out the best location. I know it will be a small gathering, but still need to make sure there is plenty of room for a dozen or less anglers & gear.

OCC events will NOT be located at a state park or campground(except Rayland)...the goal is to gather anglers on a river bank and have a blast catching LOTS of big carp that fight VERY hard....bring your own shelters, tents , sleeping equipment, food, cooking equipment, ect. "Roughing" it's the name of the game...catching lots of carp is the goal and to break away from the "NORM" of fishing next to your car and explore areas/waters others wontor dont!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey.. i'm game for just about anything.. i know i'm heading up to chicago to pre-fish the new CCC venue.. gonna be a blast..
i have several plans for next year as well.. a couple new waters to explore and fish at.. so far the scouting have gone very good.. i like to put my time on it as much as possible..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This is going to be a very busy year coming up. I will try to make most of CAG'S events, equipped with new rods and reels......  ......... I also would like to attend the Rayland carp outing...Many many things to do, I'll be heading down to do striper fishing in April in Tenn, and of course, gotta take the wife somewhere........  ............ Gonna be a busy year........ CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I plan on finding new and improved water to fish on the ole Scioto...And a 30-lb Carp.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, if ya hit the Scioto for carp in your area...a 30+ lb carp is no problem, that river is LOADED with big carp.

King, yea 2005 will be a very busy fishing year for sure.....its good to see lots of fishing events poping up here in Ohio to give anglers lots to choose from and try new waters..and new species like CARP.

AK, i hear ya buddy, i know of MANY new spots i want to put time into next year....the Muskingum river is one i really want to hit a lot for both carp & cats..plus new areas of the Ohio and Scioto..lots to do, so little time..geez!

Anyone have a set goals for either #'s of carp(or other species) or size they will try to reach?

Im still going for a 40 lb. carp from an OHIO water, came 4 lbs. shy on my first full season, but next year i will break that weight for sure.

Id like to hit a few out-of-state spots, but i first want to catch BIG carp from Ohio's waters first, wouldnt be right to me going to the St. Larry or Town lake and hitting a 40 lber, when i cant catch one in my HOME waters...just my personal thoughts.

Scott

Also, my fishing partner Dave has a full open invite to his buddys cabin up on South Bass Island (Put-in-Bay) whenever he wants...we have plans for this one in the spring when the ice comes off....its located right in a big cove..hmmmm!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Ak....you gonna pick up my rod/reel from Paul when you head to chi-town? It's still waiting.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

As of right now:OCC


*April 22-24-Rayland Marina/Campground in Rayland, Ohio
*June 17-19- Pike Island Dam, Yorkville,Ohio River
*Aug.19-21- Muskingum River, near Zanesville, Ohio(exact spot to be announced)
*Oct.14-16- Scioto River, Columbus(exact spot to be announced)

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

shawn..yes man..i will.. i will have to go there anyways..lol..  
scott..i'm in for sure at rayland..that place is nice..and close to the casino too..


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm already looking forward to the spring of 2005. I'm busy this winter doing a lot of work on my condo. I can't wait to go scouting for new waters. I would like to catch a carp in January from a non-warm water discharge area.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Scott, are you gonna fish for Flatheads this year, or is carpin gonna take up most of your time?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack,
I'll be out hitting flatheads hard next year...only a short break from them.
Just got tired of the hard work fishing for them. If you think about how much time (and $) that you put into it, then sometimes come up empty..sucks!

I would spend loads of money on my cat gear, bait containers,ect. then spend hours sometimes catching the right baits....then have an off night...kind of got to me after 8-10 yrs of doing it week after week...i needed a break and carping has been the right break for me...still catching big fish, awsome fight...plus still able to be the tackle tart that i am(even worse with carp..lol)...i had a blast this past year and only missed flathead fishing a few times. I know i will continue to carp fish a lot...but i will save certain times of the year just for flatheads at night(carp fish all day).

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott, were going to get on those big buffs in '05 man.  
oh BTW i have been,well was, fishing for largeish cats in the fall
and doing pretty well with fish to mid teens(channels of course)
but i want some of that big flat action too,your going to have to
teach me man.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heyy greg..where have you been ???? thought you fell off the face of the earth..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW, long time no see Greg...glad to see your still around.

Ya, we will have to get out after those BIG buffs next year for sure, to show the rest of the USA that Ohio is a trophy state too, not just the St. Larry & Town Lake.

Heck yea, if you want to hit some flatheads next year, come on down anytime.

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Take more photos, weigh more fish... And catch more fish.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with you 100% Tim, i didnt take a 1/4 of the pics. i should have...i always catch a nice one and say, nah i'll catch a bigger one and take a pic. of that one. I have pics. of mid teen carp that my buddys took of me, but thats because they had the camera ready..most of the time im looking for bigger fish to take pics. of...kind of stupid huh?
PLUS i got to break out the Sony digital video camera next year and capture the action as it takes place...would be great in the winter to watch myself catching fish instead of all these tapes of OTHERS catching fish..geez!

I think next year im going to count every carp and weight them, mark down where , bait and time of day so i can start to put together a good carp log togther. It would be easier to put together a pattern knowing what, when and where ive caught before.

Scott


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We (the staff) have a lot planned for the site and our members. All we'll say now is check out some of the things listed on our home page. Keep watching guys, & Gals.


----------

